# used DC questions?



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I just picked up a used Seco 1 hp single stage DC. This one has an upper filter bag and a lower bag for the chips etc... the question I have is the lower bag seems to be the same material as the upper bag (30 micron). Most units I've seen online have plastic bags on the bottom. If I want to upgrade to a 1 micron fillter bag on top could I just use a plastic bag on the bottm or would this impede the air flow?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

All of the ones I have seen use a plastic bag for the bottom for collection. Since you bought it used I would guess the previous owner made a change.


----------

